# STACKS setting in CONFIG.sys file?



## Robin (Oct 26, 2007)

Several times recently, when I turn on the computer, instead of the desktop, the screen is black with this message 
"Windows Protection Error  Internal Stack Overflow has caused this session to be halted.  Change the STACKS setting in your CONFIG.sys file and then try again."

How is this done?
What has happened?
Thanks


----------



## Cromewell (Oct 26, 2007)

Basically you just have to open config.sys (should be c:\config.sys) and change the stacks part (or create it if it's not there). STACKS=9,128 should be the defualt (9 128kb stacks) you can try increasing it to STACKS=9,256 or STACKS=18,256

If you can't boot into windows make a DOS boot disk.


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks will give a try


----------

